# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  El problema de la extinción de especies. Fauna fluvial ibérica

## ben-amar

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci.../26/op26_8.htm
OP
    REVISTA DEL COLEGIO DE INGENIEROS DE CAMINOS, CANALES Y PUERTOS

Nº26
AÑO 1993
RÍOS, I

El problema de la extinción de especies. Fauna fluvial ibérica

Cristian R. Altaba*

Doctor en Biología por la Universidad de Pennsylvania. Institut d'Estudis Avançats de les Illes Balears (CSIC-UIB). Palma de Mallorca.


     EL PROBLEMA DE LA EXTINCIÓN

    FAUNA IBÉRICA AMENAZADA DE EXTINCIÓN. EL CASO ESPECIAL DE LA FAUNA DE AGUA DULCE

	Características generales de la fauna ibérica de agua dulce

    LOS PECES QUE SE VAN
                    Fartet y samaruc                            Las almejas de río

    CONCLUSIÓN

Descriptores: Extinción de especies, Fauna fluvial ibérica

Leyendo la biografía que el matemático británico Alex Nisbett escribió del premio Nobel Konrad Lorenz, una ingenua frase de tono meramente metafórico, nos llamó poderosamente la atención: Todo campesino debe comprender y controlar aquellos detalles significativos de su entorno biológico. De ella podríamos destacar, en primer lugar, la necesidad de no intentar sólo controlar sin antes haber comprendido; y también el abismo de subjetividad que nos abre la palabra significativos.

En cierta manera, lo que nosotros entendimos fue otra cosa, que, por sí misma, constituye la idea básica de este artículo: Todo ingeniero debe comprender y controlar los detalles del entorno de su obra.

En muchos de los artículos que han aparecido en anteriores ediciones de esta revista, y especialmente en los tres monográficos de medio ambiente, esta idea planeaba de un autor a otro, pues, en síntesis, es su aceptación la que da como respuesta la aparición de los estudios de impacto ambiental, los estudios de viabilidad, la evaluación de diversas soluciones constructivas, de trazado, de emplazamiento de obras, etc. Todos estos estudios y planeamientos, como el propio proyecto, nos aproximan a la comprensión y al control de diferentes factores o detalles que componen el complejo rompecabezas de una obra pública.

Desgraciadamente, la vorágine de la dinámica social que nos envuelve hace que frecuentemente esta comprensión y este control se vean simplificados a tres condiciones:

 Una viabilidad técnica, apoyada en el proyecto y en unos estándares de calidad prefijados.

 Una viabilidad económica, basada en una limitación presupuestaria y en un margen de beneficios.

 Una viabilidad social, enfocada a unos términos de ejecución y a una baja contestación de los núcleos afectados y de los sectores más sensibles a la degradación del medio ambiente.

En traducción libre, esto quiere ser la expresión refinada de los eternos imperativos: Que funcione; que planteen pocos problemas los de control de calidad; que no nos pasemos del presupuesto; que se gane tanto o cuanto; que los afectados no pongan muchas pegas; que se inaugure para tal fecha o antes de tales o cuales elecciones, y que los ecologistas no molesten demasiado.

Con estas premisas es evidente que a menudo se intenta controlar sin acabar de comprender; y sin comprender, el control sólo puede ser aparente y a corto plazo. A la larga, las consecuencias de este continuo salir del paso y tirar adelante, suelen ser una infraestructura deficiente, técnica y socialmente, y un medio degradado y empobrecido.

 
Fig. 1. El ánade real (Anas platyrhynchos) es uno de los habitantes más numerosos de las zonas húmedas de la Península, de gran interés cinegético y origen de muchas razas domésticas. Algo oportunista, su población ha aumentado en los últimos años.                               Fig. 2. La agachadiza común (Gallinago gallinago) se caracteriza por su pico largo y recto con el que hurga el barro en busca de alimento. Nos visita en invierno, y se la puede hallar en cualquier tipo de ambiente palustre de suelo limoso.

El ingeniero o el equipo que acepta la responsabilidad del proyecto, la dirección, o la participación en una obra, tiene que ser cada vez más consciente de que no sólo se convierte en constructor de la obra en sí, sino que también se convierte en constructor de paisajes, de ecosistemas, y a la larga, si apuramos mucho, no deja de ser un constructor de historia.

Pensemos si no en la forma, tan contundente a veces, en que muchas obras aparentemente no emblemáticas ni de gran trascendencia han modelado y configurado el desarrollo social y económico de una comarca, para bien o para mal, e igualmente han comportado transformaciones del medio ambiente que han ido desde la salvaguarda de ecosistemas enteros a su aniquilación. Obras realizadas hace 100, o 50 o 20 años por unos profesionales a menudo anónimos, de las decisiones de los cuales ha dependido mucho más de lo que podían imaginar.

Esta responsabilidad existe, y a la hora de valorar, como el campesino, qué es y qué no es significativo, vale la pena tenerla en cuenta.

En el resto del presente artículo abordaremos uno de los más graves problemas medioambientales en que la obra pública puede verse involucrada: la extinción de especies. Lo haremos, no obstante, con un par de ejemplos actuales, modestos y propios, eludiendo tópicos espectaculares y exóticos. En muchos casos, una serie de actuaciones simples y poco costosas puede evitar impactos tan innecesarios como irreversibles. A la hora de seleccionar los ejemplos nos ha parecido interesante buscar... en las pequeñas obras hidráulicas.

 
Fig. 3. La cigüeña (Ciconia ciconia) es una de las más bellas aves de nuestra fauna. Sus poblaciones fueron menguando hasta límites peligrosos. Hoy, gracias al empleo de insecticidas más selectivos y a la protección de sus hábitats, muestra una cierta recuperación, con colonias de nidificación espectaculares en Extremadura.                       Fig. 4. La cigüeñuela (Himantopus himantopus) recorre infatigable las marismas en busca de alimento. En migración es común en todo tipo de zonas acuáticas. Esta elegante ave ha sufrido las consecuencias de la desecación de numerosas zonas de cría.


El problema de la extinción

A lo largo del siglo xix, el desarrollo de ciencias como la Paleontología y la Estratigrafía puso de relieve un hecho hoy día asumido como banal: en el curso de la historia del planeta, un número extraordinariamente elevado de especies han aparecido, han poblado diversos medios, a veces con gran éxito y profusión de especímenes, y, finalmente, han desaparecido sin dejar más rastro aparente que la evidencia fósil. Se han extinguido.

La aparición de los postulados evolucionistas, y el desarrollo de la Genética, han aclarado un poco algunos conceptos, si bien, como siempre, la respuesta a una pregunta ha generado muchas más.

Con la teoría de la evolución comprendemos que con la extinción de una especie desaparece, efectivamente, una parte irreemplazable del patrimonio genético del planeta. Ahora bien, el testimonio del paso de aquel conjunto de seres por el planeta no se limita tanto a una serie de huellas impresas en la piedra los fósiles, sino que en algunos casos parte de este conjunto de caracteres llega hasta nuestros días a través de las especies actuales, que habrían evolucionado a partir de unos antepasados concretos extinguidos.

Esta dinámica de diversificación-adaptación-cambio-extinción, reproducida a lo largo de millones de años, nos lleva a la conclusión de que habrán sido millones el total de especies extinguidas. La evidencia fósil así lo demuestra, y hay que considerar la extinción de una especie como un fenómeno natural más en el marco de un planeta donde nada es estable o fijo. Incluso se puede calcular tasas de extinción que, promediando épocas de relativa tranquilidad con otras de cataclismos, nos ofrecen cifras de especies extinguidas por unidad de tiempo. Las extinciones no siempre se pueden atribuir a cambios en las condiciones ambientales: ha habido episodios muy breves en los que el número de especies extinguidas supera el acumulado durante largos períodos. La extinción de los dinosaurios, por ejemplo, coincide con la de más del 90 % de todos los organismos terrestres y acuáticos, debido a la colisión de un asteroide con la superficie terrestre. El impacto y las nubes de polvo y de humo de los incendios forestales que provocó acabaron con la era mesozoica en cuestión de semanas.


Fig. 5. La declaración de espacio protegido y las inversiones para facilitar el acceso de visitantes pueden constituir auténticos castillos en el aire si la gestión del agua y la realización de obras hidráulicas no incorporan el factor ambiental en la toma de decisiones. En la foto, las Tablas de Daimiel en marzo de 1992; acceso a la isla del Pan.

Fig. 6. Para evitar algunos impactos ambientales no hace falta la realización de complejos estudios ni cálculo matricial. En la foto, vertidos procedentes de los lavados de una planta de hormigón convierten en un yermo irreversible un torrente de montaña mediterráneo.

Algunos pueden pensar, a partir de estas premisas, que no tiene sentido considerar un drama la posible desaparición de unas cuantas especies, como el panda gigante chino, el tigre siberiano, la ballena o el águila imperial; a fin de cuentas, son especies que no se han adaptado a las condiciones actuales del planeta, marcadas no sólo ya por las transformaciones climáticas, sino también por las que provienen de una especie tan naturalmente implantada como las otras: el hombre. De hecho, una central nuclear, una ciudad o un emisario submarino son elementos, evolutivamente hablando, tan naturales como un nido de golondrinas o un termitero; y la flota ballenera japonesa o la islandesa tan naturales como una manada de cocodrilos hambrientos.

Igualmente, si la extinción es un hecho natural, resulta sorprendente incluso que muchos gobiernos de todo el mundo inviertan una parte de sus presupuestos y personal en campañas cuya única finalidad es precisamente la de evitar la extinción de una serie de especies inútiles. ¿Se trata de una concesión a la sensiblería de una parte poco realista de la sociedad? ¿Se trata, tal vez, de una forma de acallar las lamentaciones de una conciencia colectiva herida por la desaparición de unos valores casi ornamentales?

La respuesta es no. Veamos algunos de los porqués.

En primer lugar, porque el funcionamiento físico del planeta no es independiente de la vida. Así, condicionamientos físicos como el tipo de atmósfera, los climas o la geomorfología externa dependen directamente de la cantidad y diversidad de los seres vivos que pueblan la biosfera, y esta dependencia no es cuestión de matiz, es total. Sin la aparición de las primeras algas marinas con capacidad de realizar la función clorofílica y desprender oxígeno, la atmósfera no se habría transformado hasta la composición actual rica en nitrógeno y oxígeno, permaneciendo una mezcla de gases como el metano o el dióxido de carbono, por descontado incompatibles con la vida humana. Sin cobertura forestal, el clima y los recursos hídricos de una zona dejan de ser favorables a la presencia humana.

En segundo lugar, porque este funcionamiento de la biosfera, comparable al de una colosal máquina, necesita de todos y cada uno de los engranajes para su funcionamiento. Los ecólogos, al profundizar en el conocimiento del funcionamiento de los sistemas vivos han constatado que, efectivamente, los ecosistemas están cibernéticamente autorregulados. ¿Qué quiere decir esto? Pues simplemente que en un entorno cambiante la capacidad de adaptación de los sistemas biológicos a las modificaciones de algunos parámetros del medio es notable. Es decir, hay una capacidad de respuesta a las alteraciones de tal manera que se tiende a una nueva situación de equilibrio dinámico. En algunos casos no todos los elementos vivos del medio tienen sitio en el nuevo equilibrio, no pueden adaptarse a las nuevas condiciones y simplemente migran o se extinguen.

Las condiciones naturales de alteración de las condiciones físicas de la biosfera suelen ser graduales y muy lentas, hablando a escala humana, en especial las que afectan amplias áreas geográficas. Pensemos, por ejemplo, en los grandes ciclos climáticos, en las glaciaciones, que han avanzado y retrocedido por Europa varias veces en el cuaternario, o en los desplazamientos de la corteza terrestre que, sin ir más lejos, han hecho que la actual Península Ibérica haya sido fondo marino o isla, o han creado montañas en poco tiempo.


Fig. 7. La riqueza biológica de ríos y lagunas ibéricos debe preservarse mediante la aplicación de los criterios de desarrollo sostenible; es un patrimonio irrenunciable que debe armonizarse con la creación de riqueza en términos agrícolas e industriales. En la foto, la laguna del Taray, en La Mancha húmeda.

Fig. 8. Algunos habitantes de ríos y lagunas pasarán más desapercibidos que las aves a los ojos del profano. En la foto una pareja de tritones (Triturus marmoratus), amantes de la balsas de riego allí donde la calidad del agua lo permite.
Si las transformaciones o alteraciones tienen lugar rápidamente, y afectando grandes superficies, la capacidad de respuesta y adaptación se ve superada en los niveles habituales, los cambios no dan tiempo a que, mediante la evolución, nuevas especies se adapten a las nuevas condiciones, comienza a faltarle engranajes a la máquina, y se llega a situaciones de retroalimentación de cambios, con consecuencias imprevisibles y, sobre todo, casi imposibles de controlar por el hombre.

Esto es lo que está pasando.

Las tasas naturales de cambios del medio y de extinción de especies han sufrido un cambio brutal desde la aparición del hombre, y aumentan exponencialmente. Se tiene conocimiento de la extinción en los últimos 500 años de unas 300 especies de mamíferos y aves, de las cuales unas 65 han desaparecido en los últimos 50 años.

De acuerdo con las cifras que aporta el Anexo i del «Convenio Internacional sobre el comercio de especies amenazadas de la fauna y la flora silvestres» (cites), suscrito en el año 1975, en los próximos 10 o 15 años pueden desaparecer 387 especies más. Estas cifras se refieren sólo a los vertebrados terrestres más estudiados. Si añadiésemos las extinciones de toda clase de animales y plantas, llegaríamos al alarmante ritmo actual de una extinción cada pocas horas.

Y si los niveles de alteración continúan incrementándose al ritmo actual (emisión de CO2, contaminación de las aguas marinas y continentales, atmósfera, deforestación, erosión, etc.), estas cifras se multiplicarán. Los cálculos por extrapolación del ritmo actual de destrucción de la naturaleza coinciden en otorgar al siglo xx la distinción de superar todos los cataclismos de la historia del Planeta.

Obviamente, a partir de estas cifras es fácil decantarse hacia un catastrofismo profético; en cualquier caso, sin intentar describir panoramas futuros, lo que sí es inquietante es la incertidumbre absoluta de hacia dónde nos abocarán estos procesos, de si tendremos tiempo de interpretar y aprender de nuestros errores, de si podremos detener e invertir los más perjudiciales para nosotros y, sobre todo, si una vez puesto en marcha todo este mecanismo de cambios ultrarrápidos podremos controlarlo a tiempo para que no se vuelva en contra nuestra. Es una situación tan incómoda como la de conducir un coche con las manos ligadas a la espalda por un terreno desconocido.

En tercer lugar, y mirando las cosas desde un punto de vista menos global, vemos cómo el problema de la extinción nos está empobreciendo rápidamente respecto a toda una serie de recursos prácticos de uso inmediato.

"Continuamos en otro post"; No cabe aqui por la cantidad de imagenes.
Espero que os vaya gustando.

----------


## ben-amar

Tenemos que pensar que la capacidad del hombre para el autoabastecimiento de materias a partir sólo de recursos minerales y tecnología es limitada. Así, en alimentación o medicina, la dependencia que tenemos de los seres vivos es todavía muy elevada, como previsiblemente lo será siempre en una Tierra finita.


Fig. 9. Las condiciones climáticas de la España seca propician torrentes de curso irregular. Durante el estiaje la fauna se refugia en charcas y pozas, siendo este su patrón de conducta secular. Las obras de regulación y los aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos deben ajustar su régimen a cada ámbito geográfico. Tan condenable es dejar en seco tramos enteros de ríos de montaña como absurdo inventar caudales ecológicos que asimilen los veranos de Castellón o Málaga a los de Ontario.

La flora silvestre, por ejemplo, aporta cantidades de substancias empleadas en farmacología o química que, o bien no son sintetizables, o no lo son a costos razonables. Igualmente, aporta riqueza genética, es decir, plantas que son susceptibles de utilización directa en agricultura, campo éste en el que se está trabajando mucho en países del tercer mundo, o de utilización indirecta, es decir, cruzándolas con plantas ya cultivadas para obtener nuevas variedades mejoradas en cuanto a producción, calidad, resistencia a condiciones extremas o a parásitos. Hay líneas de trabajo que tienen desplazados equipos de botánicos por todo el planeta a la búsqueda de nuevas especies susceptibles de aportar sustancias o cualidades útiles.

En el caso de la fauna sucede exactamente lo mismo, y no digamos en el de las bacterias y hongos.

Así pues, perder diversidad es sinónimo de estar perdiendo recursos útiles; y es sorprendente de dónde, a veces, pueden salir algunos de estos recursos. Por ejemplo, en la lucha contra el sida se está ensayando un fármaco cuya materia activa principal se extrae de un humilde erizo de mar; y contra la lepra, los mejores resultados obtenidos en Sudamérica se basan en un producto que proviene del armadillo, un curioso mamífero de aspecto primitivo.

O pensemos simplemente quién le iba a decir a un tal Fleming que gracias a su talento y a una podredumbre de aspecto repugnante producida por un hongo se salvarían millones de vidas humanas. La penicilina tuvo el valor de ser un precursor, pero hoy día son decenas los antibióticos obtenidos a partir de seres vivos que pasan desapercibidos a los ojos prácticos de un profano.

En cuarto y último lugar, abogaremos por la necesidad de evitar los procesos de extinción con argumentos menos tangibles materialmente.

Muchos de los lectores estarán de acuerdo con la inutilidad total o parcial de algunas realizaciones humanas fruto de un contexto tecnológico superado funcionalmente en muchos aspectos. Es el caso del acueducto de Segovia, la fachada modernista del hospital de Sant Pau de Barcelona, la Giralda de Sevilla, el Pont del Diable de Martorell, o cualquiera de los fragmentos de las calzadas romanas que aún surcan nuestra geografía. A nadie se le ocurre, sin embargo, dejarlos derribar. Forman parte de nuestro patrimonio, son nuestros y, además, son bonitos.

El mismo razonamiento se hacen muchas personas pensando en el águila imperial, el panda o cualquier otro animal o planta amenazado de extinción; y es que la mentalidad social está cambiando, como consecuencia de haber pasado, en pocos años, de vivir en una sociedad rural sometida a los designios de una naturaleza presuntamente hostil, a una sociedad mayoritariamente industrial con capacidad de aniquilar especies o destruir la naturaleza más allá de los límites de lo racional.

Todas las especies forman parte del patrimonio común de la humanidad, patrimonio que puede gestionar, pero no derrochar, y que, moralmente, tendría que legar completo a las generaciones futuras.

Fig. 10. El Fartet (Aphanius iberus) tiene su hábitat en las aguas someras litorales, compartido con el marco del desarrollo turístico de los últimos 30 años. Su distribución abarca la franja litoral ibérica, desde los Aiguamolls de lEmpordà (Girona) hasta Doñana. Se halla, pues, amenazado de extinción.

Figs. 11 y 12. Unio elongatulus, aleroni. Los últimos ejemplares de este tipo de almeja de río sobreviven en algunos cursos fluviales del Parc Natural de la Zona Volcànica de la Garrotxa, (Olot, Santa Pau, Girona). Al desplazarse por los fondos marcan los característicos surcos apreciables en la fotografía. A la derecha, una imagen del citado parque natural.

Fauna ibérica amenazada de extinción. El caso especial de la fauna de agua dulce

Hasta ahora hemos expuesto datos y opiniones de una forma genérica, a escala mundial, y es que el problema de la extinción de especies se manifiesta de una forma más intensa y espectacular en las zonas tropicales y subtropicales alejadas de nosotros. Es allí donde las alteraciones humanas sobre el medio tienen lugar de una forma más devastadora. Sirva de ejemplo la pérdida de selvas tropicales, que se mide en millares de hectáreas mensuales. Diremos, de pasada, para los que sostienen que esta sobretala se justifica por el desarrollo de los países del tercer mundo, que comparen algunos parámetros macroeconómicos de cualquiera de ellos en los últimos 10 o 15 años. Comprobarán cómo todo este expolio no ha contribuido en nada a elevar el nivel de vida de los pobladores autóctonos. Por contra, ha sido y es la causa de problemas mucho más graves que los que tenían antes.

En el apartado siguiente, repasamos la situación, tal vez menos vistosa, pero igualmente alarmante, de la fauna de los ríos y lagos de la Península Ibérica.

Características generales de la fauna ibérica de agua dulce

La riqueza de la fauna de los ríos y lagos ibéricos es un bien común cuya preservación es compatible con un uso racional de los recursos hídricos y una planificación adecuada de las obras que permiten este uso. La situación actual de este patrimonio es, como sabe todo vecino que se inclina a mirar las aguas que fluyen debajo de cualquier puente, profundamente lamentable. Las causas socioeconómicas de este vergonzante desastre son numerosas y complejas, pero la ignorancia está por encima de todas las demás... y no se puede pedir que se respete o se aprecie aquello que se desconoce. Empezamos, pues, por un breve repaso de las características de esta fauna.

La Península Ibérica se caracteriza por un paisaje que cambia drásticamente cada pocos kilómetros. Los lagos y ríos se hallan distribuidos de manera muy desigual, de modo que fuera de aquellas regiones donde las montañas reciben precipitaciones importantes, la norma es la sequedad. Pero no el desierto, pues toda la geografía peninsular está recorrida por ríos más o menos importantes, que son, sin necesidad de metáfora, auténticas arterias de vida.

La existencia de numerosas cuencas independientes, separadas por territorio hostil a las especies acuáticas, comporta un aislamiento importante entre las poblaciones de diferentes ríos. Bajo estas condiciones, muchas especies características de la mayor parte de Europa están ausentes o representadas sólo marginalmente: basta comparar las proezas de los pescadores del Danubio con los barbos del Guadalhorce. Pero lo que falta en tamaño y especies comunitarias se ve superado con creces por la variedad e interés de las especies autóctonas. En efecto, el aislamiento de las cuencas ibéricas ha conducido a la formación de numerosas especies o subespecies endémicas (o sea, propias y exclusivas) de zonas relativamente pequeñas. Las especies que viven en las marismas litorales pueden extenderse a lo largo de la costa, pero sólo si hay ambientes propicios.


Figs. 13 y 14. Estas imágenes corresponden a un tipo de almeja de río (Margaritifera auricularia) antaño abundante en los cursos bajos de los ríos más caudalosos de Europa y cuyo tamaño llega a alcanzar los 180 mm de longitud. Su nácar fue aprovechado hasta principios del siglo xx en la industria artesanal. Hoy sólo subsiste una insignificante población en el curso bajo del Ebro. El ejemplar de la foto, hallado en 1986 entre el lodo del dragado y cimentación de un canal, quizá sea el último testimonio del paso de esta especie por nuestro planeta.

Los lagos naturales de Iberia son muy pocos. Por una parte, están los lagos de origen glaciar, que en nuestras latitudes son de montaña; aquí se incluyen los ibones pirenaicos, los lagos de Covadonga y el de Sanabria. Se trata de hondonadas excavadas por lenguas de hielo durante las glaciaciones, con una morrena terminal que funciona como presa. Dado su origen relativamente reciente, no parece que existan diferencias entre lagos de este tipo en una misma zona. Sí hay diferencias, y marcadas, entre los habitantes de las cumbres de sierras diferentes, por razones parecidas a las que se han expuesto para las cuencas separadas.

Por otra parte, están los lagos de origen cárstico, repartidos por las extensas regiones calcáreas. El de Banyoles es, con mucho, el mayor, y tiene una antigüedad considerable. El ambiente distintivo de este lago, a través de un período suficientemente largo, ha dado origen a varias especies o subespecies de animales que no habitan en ninguna otra parte del Planeta.

Un tercer tipo de masas de agua dulce o salobre lo constituyen las lagunas costeras y albuferas, que antaño formaban un rosario de estanques desde Portbou a Doñana y el Odiel. Dichas lagunas, fruto del dinamismo propio de las áreas donde ríos y mar pugnan en lucha secular, albergan una fauna muy especial, adaptada a los constantes cambios de calidad y salinidad de las aguas, a la vez que son refugio de cientos de miles de aves que dos veces al año nos visitan en su ruta de migración. No en vano la Península Ibérica se halla a medio camino entre sus cuarteles de invierno africanos y las áreas de nidificación centro o norte-europeas. De las tres opciones posibles: el Bósforo, el estrecho de Messina o Gibraltar, un gran número de aves escogen esta última, y cualquier pequeña laguna levantina se convierte en una verdadera estación de servicio donde descansar y alimentarse.

Finalmente, cabe mencionar la fauna de las aguas intersticiales y subterráneas en general. Se trata de crustáceos, moluscos y otros animales muy pequeños, generalmente ciegos y apigmentados, adaptados a vivir bajo condiciones de oscuridad total, temperatura uniformemente baja, y escasez de alimentos. Apenas empezamos a conocer las especies ibéricas de este conjunto, aunque se puede afirmar ya que su diversidad es elevada.

Así pues, la fauna de las aguas dulces ibéricas, aunque parcialmente estudiada, constituye un patrimonio de gran interés. Dada la diversidad genética que alberga, es un verdadero tesoro que vale la pena conservar por su interés cultural y científico, y por los conocimientos y aplicaciones que se deriven de su estudio.

Los peces que se van

Los peces son el componente más visible, mejor conocido y más altamente cotizado de la fauna de las aguas dulces. Por estas razones, desde hace décadas existe una gestión intensiva destinada a mantener, en todos los ríos y lagos, abundantes poblaciones de peces pertenecientes a especies apreciadas para la pesca deportiva o comercial. Esta política comporta graves problemas. En primer lugar, no había peces en todos los lagos, y su introducción representa una alteración profunda de las comunidades naturales. Lo mismo se puede decir de la introducción de especies exóticas y depredadoras, como el lucio o el siluro, que merman las poblaciones autóctonas. En segundo término, las repoblaciones piscícolas rara vez respetan las diferencias existentes entre las poblaciones de distintas cuencas, acarreando la uniformización genética o la extinción de los peces autóctonos.

Peces, pescadores y repobladores desaparecen con la contaminación y la destrucción de los ambientes naturales. No entraremos, sin embargo, en el tema de los vertidos urbanos e industriales, pues la propensión ibérica a tomar los ríos por desagües hasta convertirlos en cloacas, es de todos sobradamente conocida, y merecería capítulo aparte. A modo de casos ejemplares exponemos a continuación la situación actual de dos especies de peces gravemente amenazadas. Para dar un panorama más completo de la fauna de las aguas dulces, pasaremos luego a considerar los peligros que se ciernen sobre las almejas de río, especies de gran valor ecológico, íntimamente ligadas a los peces. (¿Pero no sabía usted que hay almejas de río? Pues no es el único... siga leyendo, son bichos muy curiosos.)


Figs. 15 y 16. Las imágenes corresponden a dos puntos de un mismo torrente. La canalización mediante técnicas duras debería emplearse sólo en aquellos puntos urbanos donde no exista alternativa para garantizar la seguridad ante avenidas. Lo contrario convertiría nuestra riqueza fluvial en un conjunto de canales y colectores sin vida.

Fartet y samaruc

No es el título de una comedia, ni el nombre de un conjunto de música moderna. Son los nombres de dos pequeños peces, tristemente famosos hoy en día por haber sido llevados al borde mismo de la extinción. Antes de la transformación de las marismas que se extendían por buena parte del litoral mediterráneo, eran especies comunes en los marjales de agua dulce o salobre.

El fartet (Aphanius iberus) llega, hacia el norte, hasta cerca de la frontera francesa, se extiende al sur hasta las marismas del Guadalquivir, y se halla también en puntos de Argelia. La tolerancia que muestra al agua salobre le ha permitido esta extensión geográfica. Es curioso el hecho de que la existencia de este pececillo se reconoció por primera vez en el Rec Comtal, hoy una cloaca, esta vez en sentido literal, bajo las calles de Barcelona. También desapareció de otras zonas cercanas a la megalópolis. Hoy sobrevive en unos pocos enclaves, de extensión en general muy reducida, bajo la amenaza constante de más desecaciones, canalizaciones y urbanizaciones.

El samaruc tiene un nombre científico que deja claro, más aún que en el caso anterior, una distribución limitada: le llaman Valencia hispanica (y no es pariente del Cid). Un nombre más castizo para un problema más agudo: esta especie no sobrevive en más de diez localidades a lo largo del golfo de Valencia.

Ambas especies han sufrido la introducción de una tercera, la Gambusia affinis, oriunda del sur de los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, y que llegó como promisión en la lucha contra los mosquitos, pues se deleita con las larvas de los molestos insectos. Pero por aquello de que lo que no se comprende se sale de control, resulta que, además de proliferar desmesuradamente, tiene la desagradable costumbre de devorar los alevines y huevos ajenos. Así las cosas, los peces autóctonos se han tenido que limitar a las zonas más salobres, donde viven al límite de sus capacidades fisiológicas pero libres del oófago americano.

No resulta sorprendente, pues, que el fartet y el samaruc sean emblemas del fracaso de actuaciones sobre el medio acuático carentes de información o consideración. ¿Aparecen nuevos argumentos ecologistas para entorpecer cualquier obra hidráulica? Rotundamente no. Una sociedad culta incluye en el cómputo de riqueza al patrimonio natural: se trata de generar riqueza sin destruir la ya existente.

La construcción de canalizaciones no está necesariamente reñida con la existencia de ambientes de marisma. Ciertamente no es aceptable hoy en día la construcción de canales de drenaje, pues quedan tan pocas zonas húmedas en la Península que todas ellas están protegidas por la legislación. En cambio, los ingenieros pueden favorecer la recuperación de especies amenazadas mediante la creación de hábitats adecuados. Por ejemplo, el propio cauce de un canal puede ser suficientemente ancho y somero, al menos en algunos tramos, para permitir la colonización de una rica flora y fauna. Esto supondría conocer el terreno por donde pasará el canal, y añadir una pizca de imaginación al proyecto.

Las almejas de río

Hasta hace unos veinte años era frecuente hallar, en muchos ríos peninsulares, grandes poblaciones de almejas de río, enterradas parcialmente en el fondo de arena o lodo. Son más fáciles de detectar después de muertas, pues la corriente arrastra sus conchas nacaradas hasta las orillas, donde pueden constituir un agradable y sorprendente descubrimiento. Pero de un tiempo a esta parte, ¿quién ha visto animales de estos?. Veamos cómo son y por qué se han vuelto especies tan escasas.

Las almejas de río, llamadas también náyades, pertenecen al grupo de bivalvos unionoides, cuyos miembros viven en las aguas dulces, y se distinguen por tener un desarrollo larvario francamente excepcional. La almeja hembra capta, con la corriente de agua que le sirve para filtrar plancton y alimentarse, las aglomeraciones de espermatozoides que el macho libera. Dentro del cuerpo de la hembra se produce la fecundación, y los huevos se acumulan en el interior de las branquias. Aquí se transforman en diminutos seres (los gloquidios) provistos de ganchos y filamentos adhesivos con los que, una vez expulsados por la madre, deben adherirse a la superficie de un pez. Las probabilidades son escasas, pero las larvas se cuentan por decenas o cientos de miles, y se han observado comportamientos de la madre para atraer la curiosidad de peces carnívoros. Una vez sobre el pez, el pequeño parásito se transforma en un bivalvo, y aun teniendo pocos milímetros de tamaño, rompe la piel de su huésped y cae al fondo. En caso de caer sobre un ambiente adecuado, puede llegar a vivir, según las especies, entre una década y poco más de un siglo.

Sabiendo cómo es el ciclo vital de las náyades, se puede deducir las causas de su desaparición. En primer lugar, la alteración de los fondos de ríos, lagunas y canales deja pocas posibilidades para la supervivencia o recolonización. Además, los cambios en las poblaciones piscícolas afectan las relaciones entre parásito y huésped. La contaminación no solamente mata a los peces, pues también acaba con las almejas: dosis relativamente bajas de contaminantes pueden causar la esterilidad, como se ha observado en los pocos ríos centroeuropeos donde todavía sobreviven náyades. Finalmente, las actuaciones poco mesuradas sobre áreas drenadas por un río, pueden causar la acumulación súbita de sedimentos, sepultando toda la fauna del fondo original.

En la Península Ibérica viven seis especies de almejas de río, cuatro de las cuales incluyen subespecies distintas en diferentes cuencas. Las otras dos destacan por motivos dispares: una de ellas, Anodonta cignaea, tiene una concha delgada y frágil, lo que le permite sobrevivir y hasta proliferar en muchos embalses; la otra, Margaritifera auricularia, posee una bellísima concha, de gran tamaño y grosor, y solamente se la conoce de los grandes ríos.

Esta última vivía por toda Europa occidental y en Marruecos, coincidiendo su distribución con la del esturión, el mayor de los peces de agua dulce de la región, y que parece que es el huésped principal de las larvas de molusco. Una asociación con un pez en peligro de extinción, y el hecho de tener una concha muy buscada desde tiempos neolíticos, unido todo ello al deterioro de los cursos fluviales europeos, ha llevado a esta Margaritifera auricularia al borde mismo de la desaparición definitiva.

El único paraje donde sobrevive es el curso bajo del río Ebro, una zona amenazada por proyectos de trasvase de aguas, cimentaciones, dragados e industrias contaminantes. También habitaba en los canales del delta del Ebro, pero las recientes obras de impermeabilización comportaron, seguramente por ignorancia, la muerte de poblaciones enteras de esta y otras náyades. Recordemos que se trata de especies protegidas por el Convenio de Berna, del que España es signatario. ¿Se podía haber evitado? Pues sí, sólo hubiera hecho falta recoger los animales antes de las obras, para volver a colocarlos en pequeños azudes construidos en el lecho de los canales y rellenos del sedimento original. Aquí se hace patente la intención de este artículo: mostrar el valor de la fauna de nuestras aguas dulces, y demostrar que el conocimiento de la misma, unido a la buena voluntad y mínimos incrementos presupuestarios, puede proteger o incluso favorecer un patrimonio extraordinario.


Figs. 17 y 18. Menos de un kilómetro separan estas imágenes. La intubación de torrentes y ríos es uno de los impactos más graves sobre la fauna y la flora fluviales. Deberían limitarse a los puntos imprescindibles, y no utilizar los cauces como vertederos donde compensar los movimientos de tierras con inmensos terraplenes.

Conclusión

A lo largo del presente artículo hemos reflexionado brevemente acerca del problema de la extinción de especies animales, a la vez que, a título de ejemplo, hemos citado algunas curiosidades de la fauna ibérica situadas al borde mismo de la extinción.

Retomando el hilo inicial podemos responder a la pregunta: ¿Y yo qué tengo que ver con todo esto?, remitiéndonos a la adaptación libre de la frase de Nisbett: Conozca bien el entorno de su obra antes de tomar decisiones. Las evaluaciones de impacto ambiental tienen esta misión, pero pierden toda su utilidad y razón de ser si el ingeniero no se implica en su espíritu y contenido; aprovechémoslas.

El concepto de calidad de vida en una sociedad desarrollada moderna debe hacernos reflexionar sobre algunos planteamientos:

Un río es algo más que un conjunto de secciones trapezoidales a hormigonar y que deslizamos mentalmente a lo largo de un perfil longitudinal.

Las obras de encauzamiento, captación o regulación pueden y deben realizarse con técnicas y patrones que respeten el paisaje allí donde sea posible, de forma compatible con el mantenimiento del patrimonio natural.

La funcionalidad por sí misma no debe ser un objeto aislado del entorno.

Cada vez es más frecuente que en la obra lineal se tomen precauciones con la fauna y se efectúen tratamientos paisajísticos de taludes. ¿Por qué no en las obras hidráulicas? Precauciones tales como evitar el lavado de hormigoneras en el mismo cauce, evitar el vertido de cualquier tipo de producto (aceites, líquidos de curado...), transitar por dentro del cauce sólo en las zonas donde sea imprescindible, accediendo a los tajos desde fuera como norma general, fomentar el uso de estructuras de defensa que permitan la regeneración de la vegetación, tipo gavión o escollera, en vez del sistemático hormigonado, conservar los bosques de ribera allí donde la sección lo permita, etc., etc., son medidas que están al alcance de cualquiera, muchas de las cuales ni tan siquiera implican una elevación del coste de la obra.

Informarse de la presencia de especies en peligro y tomar medidas para salvaguardarlas o reintroducirlas es una responsabilidad moral para con nosotros mismos y las generaciones futuras, ya que si de algo está segura la ciencia acerca de la extinción, es de su irreversibilidad.

Muchas obras de encauzamiento podrían evitarse respetando o haciendo respetar las zonas inundables naturales; y en aquellos casos en que deban hacerse, planteemos la integración ambiental como un reto personal, no como una amenaza exterior a la función del ingeniero.

¿Qué opinaría usted de un electricista que esparciera cables por las paredes y suelos de su casa sujetándolos con pegotes de yeso o clavos? Por mucho que pudiera cumplir el reglamento de baja tensión y la funcionalidad fuera intachable, es más que probable que dicho profesional tuviera ciertas dificultades a la hora de cobrar la factura y de ser comprendido por el cliente. En este ejemplo caricaturesco reconocerá que sólo estaba en juego un determinado tipo de estética, claramente subjetivo. Los valores naturales de nuestros ríos y lagos son objetivos y tangibles; informémonos acerca de ellos para respetarlos.

----------


## culipardo

Excelente artículo, por desgracia no es corriente tanta sensatez.

----------


## ben-amar

> Excelente artículo, por desgracia *no es corriente tanta sensatez*.


De eso andamos mas bien escasos

----------


## jasg555

Excelente artículo.

Precisamente, conozco un arroyuelo en Madrid, muy pequeño, pero que conserva una escasa población de pardilla. Y me acabo de enterar que una parte la han entubado por culpa de una nueva urbanización.

¿No podrían haber conservado el cauce e integrarlo como un valor paisajístico y ecológico de la misma? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿No podrían haber conservado el cauce e integrarlo como un valor paisajístico y ecológico de la misma?


Eso pasa en todos sitios, entuban todo lo que encuentren a su paso, todo por ganar ahí 10 m2 para especular y sacar unos cuantos billetajos más  :Mad: 

Luego pasa lo que pasa, se construye encima de los tubos, y como los ríos son ríos y son impredecibles, empieza a correr, y si la tubería no tiene más capacidad, el agua por algún sitio que pasar... ¿por dónde? pues por donde pille... si se lleva una urbanización entera... anda y que se jo**, el constructor, promotores, concejales de urbanismo, alcaldes, y demás fauna habitante por ahí se tomarán unos buenos "whiskazos" para celebrarlo... de pena  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Otra también es que por h o por b se cruce un palo, tronco o algo similar dentro del tubo, forme un tapón y pegue el reventón, destrozando una vivienda en donde rompa, una calle, lo que coja...

En fin... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Quini

> Excelente artículo.
> 
> Precisamente, conozco un arroyuelo en Madrid, muy pequeño, pero que conserva una escasa población de pardilla. Y me acabo de enterar que una parte la han entubado por culpa de una nueva urbanización.
> 
> ¿No podrían haber conservado el cauce e integrarlo como un valor paisajístico y ecológico de la misma?


¿ El Perales ?

----------


## jasg555

> ¿ El Perales ?


 No, el río Perales no es, El Perales está vedado de pesca por la CAM precisamente porque dice que allí vive la única población de pardilla de la Comunidad. Yo, la verdad es que lo he recorrido por los molinos abandonados y no he sido capaz de verlas, aunque si lo dice la CAM...

 Es un arroyo sin importancia del Noreste. Y gran parte discurre por ZEPA, por tanto protegido.

----------


## Quini

Ok , gracias .

----------

